# New Vieja indentification



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

The LFS, looking to make room for new stock, gave me a 6" vieja today - thanks to me being friends with the guy who runs the place 

It's a bit beat up - I didn't recall it having some of the bad spots in it's scales like it has now, but, I need some help identifying it.

Please help!

PS: Thanks for the feedback in the other thread - I did NOT put it into the tank with my other Viejas!


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

I can tell you it's not a synspilium, bifasciatus, breidohri, fenestratus, zonatus, or melanurus.

That leaves hartwegi and guttulatus, and I'd go with hartwegi.

Though hybrids are all too common in the Vieja/Paratheraps family these days.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree, I think it's a hartwegi. 
But it's often hard to be certain with some Veija/Paratheraps as there are many regional variants; each individual fish is like a 'snowflake" - everyone a little different, and some species only seem to differ by their coloration!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Doesn't it seem a little elongated to be a hart to you guys? I hate to say it but I'm thinkin hybrid... Gorgeous though!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks hybrid to me, but *** got no problem with hybrids, beautiful fish!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very elongated looking IMO as well. The face also seems off for a pure Vieja/Paratheraps. Nice looking fish none the less...feed him well for a bit and fatten him up and then post some more pics


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

It definitely needs some fattening up - that's for sure! Beautiful is exactly what I was thinking!

Thanks for the compliments - I thought he/she was stunning when I first saw it - have been eyeing it for months but couldn't get the wife to sign-off on the purchase, but when the store owner went to dinner with the wife and I and he mentioned he would give it to me, I jumped at the chance!


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm just found this thread:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=137571

Some of the photos have me thinking guttulatus - there's not as much blue, but there is blue.

Guess only time will tell once I get it to fatten up a little!

Face looks very similar to some of those pics too.


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

Hartwegi, I'd say. If not its 80%. Needs feeding up a bit to be sure. Nice fish though.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm on the hartwegi boat.
Guttulatus might be more possible if real ones weren't so hard to find in the first place.
But based on the body and coloration of the fish I think it's hartwegi.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely not trying to sound argumentative here, so please don't take it that way!

I just saw another thread with Guttulatus photos - with the amount of blue on mine at it's size, I can see it growing into a fish that looks just like this :

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/in ... opic=23422

Am I way off in left field?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't know...

- Just a topic that popped into my head. Might be able to compare with.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=136257

hartwegi
http://cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=234

It also seems that there is just way more confusion surrounding guttulatus that I thought there was. But as for you fish, Jwhipple, I'm still on the hartwegi boat. lol


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Now I don't feel so stupid


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

JWhipple said:


> Now I don't feel so stupid


I don't see why you would in the first place. The Vieja/Paratheraps groups have been known to induce major headaches! :lol: 
For my own sanity I just kinda step back and watch from a distance when it comes to the more complicated ones. Only...I don't know how you did it but you suckered me into this one somehow. :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont know really any Viejas except Black Belts and Fireheads but I agree that its a hartwegi 
from the pics. :lol: :thumb:


----------

